# Vilnius - The Baroque Pearl In The Middle Of A Forest



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Impressive indeed.....I love to be Baroqued....Thanx El Greco..kay::uh:kay::yes:kay:kay::shocked:kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Then stick around, because there shall be more!

Thanks!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome pics of Vilnus!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

51. Boksto Street is also home to quite a few ongoing restoration projects.










52. I saw pictures of this little street, loved the look so I wanted to visit it too. Looks better in the snow.










53. Another street.










54. Vilnius is fascinating - layers upon layers of history.










55. A lovely doorway. Not sure about the bottom DIY thingy...










56. Fantastic views on every corner...










57. Baroque goodness!










58. Some more!










59. Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary of Consolation. Another Baroque beauty but sadly it also is one of the most neglected churches in Vilnius. While many churches are in a pretty bad shape a lot of them are being restored, apart from this one.










60. Honestly if you don't get a tingling feeling in your stomach there must be something seriously wrong with you. Sublime. Overload.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Charming and beautiful!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, El Greco! kay:
Especially love No. 55 & 60!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photographs.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you, for the comments, much appreciated! kay:

Lets carry on now!

61. Beautiful buildings in the Old Town. We had a fantastic lunch in a place nearby called Cosy.










62. Another nice row, although some buildings seem Stalinist.










63. This one is quite obviously Tsarist.










64. Not sure about these. 










65. Shame about the clutter...










66. A gothic house. Very, very old.










67. The main street - Pilies. Gediminas tower in the background.










68. Beautiful Baroque gateway leading to what once was a monastery.










69. A wider view.










70. You go through the arch and you're in an unassuming, quiet, little courtyard. The flowers were beginning to bloom...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

71. This church is really old and reconstrution is going slowly...










72. The walls were covered in amazing and very old frescoes...incredible...










73. Inside. Only the columns have been restored so far, but atmosphere was special nonetheless!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, beautiful, very nice updates from Vilnius :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks, man!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

74. The truly magnificent and unique Church of St. Anne. Built in 1500 it is an amazing example of Gothic architecture and frankly one of the most amazing churches anywhere in the World. There's a popular legend which claims that when Napoleon saw this church during his invasion of Russia, he was so amazed that he said - "if I could I'd bring it back to Paris on the palm of my hand"...all lies of course, he gave it to his cavalry instead who used it as a stable and done a great deal of damage.










75. St Anne's complex is made up of two Gothic churches, here's the second one - Church of St. Francis and St. Bernard.










76. The facade is weirdly modernist...










77. Yet also ancient.










78. The little courtyard. Very beautiful.










79. Inside it is surprisingly small.










80. Entrance to Church of St. Francis and St. Bernard.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful thread! St Anne ... :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love No. 67 and the wonderful St. Anne Church! :applause:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

81. Inside is pretty stunning. Those carvings are amazing as are the tombs and memorials decorating the walls...










82. Pilies Street.










83. And in the evening. We came back to the same restaurant (Forto Dvaras) twice. The food in Lithuania was amazing and we couldn't stop eating. 










84. Church of St John. Some sort of grim memorial. It is all in Polish however...










85. St John's tower.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really beautiful, interesting pictures kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

charming old section specially the one under restoration.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

106. Vilnius has so many beautiful spots it is crazy!










107. Church of St. Johns. An absolutely amazing piece of Baroque architecture.










108. Vilnius University. This courtyard was used in the recent BBC drama War and Peace.










109. Beautiful.










110. Vilnius university observatory and a plum tree inside another courtyard.










111. Now some views from St John church's tower.










112. I like those red-rooftops!










113. Sublime, non? And look at those forests!










114. General views.










115.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

WoW! Lovely updates!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you! Lets carry on!

116.










117.










118.










119.










120. The Presidential Palace is right beside the University.










121. Skyline.










122. Forests everywhere!










123. Skyline again!










124. One more.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The orange roofs and white render create a very pristine feeling. Beautifully maintained.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice updates! The building (picture 98) is really impressive 

...and the modern tower (123/124) are beautiful, that make an awesome mix


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait myself to go to Vilnius and visit my favourite panoramic spots to capture the difference since some 8 years ago. You wasn't lucky with weather, but your photos brings pleasant memories. Looking forward to more photos


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nah, the weather was just fine. A bit of rain, a bit of sun, but always warm. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a charming city! Very good angles and details in your photos, El Greco!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

125. Presidential Palace. The building has a long history dating back to the 14th century, however the present building dates to 1834.










126. How about a game of chess? Vilnius is full of such curious and unexpected things!










127. And then it started to rain like crazy. For 10 minutes...










128. The rain gives streets an atmospheric feel...










129. Literatu Street.










130. Another view.










131. Narrow streets of the old town.










132. This part of the old town has many fancy restaurants and a 5 star hotel.










133. Another view.










134. Corner. This is where the famous Stikliu Alude restaurant is. We went there. Food is good. But we were not that impressed.










135. I like those paper lanterns.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A really nice place to stroll and an inviting place to sit down (last pic)! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful city! I think, you successfully displayed attractiveness of Vilnius, Leon.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. Some more -

136. Unfortunately Vilnius, just like most, Continental cities has a problem with taggers. These scumbags make me very unhappy.










137. I mean why the **** do something like this? It is not cool. It is stupid.










138.










139.










140. That's a solid building on the left.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful images in spite of the juvenile tagging.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

El_Greco said:


> T Unfortunately Vilnius, just like most, Continental cities has a problem with taggers. These scumbags make me very unhappy.
> 
> 137. I mean why the **** do something like this? It is not cool. It is stupid.


Probably they wanna leave a mark of their existence on the least creative way. :lol:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

They should be made to scrub that shit off with their bare hands.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Skopje/Скопје;134636948 said:


> Probably they wanna leave a mark of their existence on the least creative way. :lol:


It is way too express themselves in a public form for all too see...But is not illegal??......and disrespectful too, to the owners, and previous owners of this historical city...What a way too deface the beauty and also show their stupidity and limited way of thinking....They should have too lick it clean, so they can taste their "shit"..hno::bash::slap:>down::down::wtf::rant::rant::rant:


----------

